# clean joints?



## irishplumber29 (Jun 23, 2010)

will that actually work...if after cleaning the fitting and pipe, make a mark on th pipe with pencil lead and then the solder wont run past it?


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

No, no, no. The way I learned from "Big Tony" was transmission fluid. And a loaf of wonder bread.:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That was an amusing video. Man, I never knew tony came up with the bread trick! :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pdxplumber said:


> No, no, no. The way I learned from "Big Tony" was transmission fluid. And a loaf of wonder bread.:laughing:
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


Damn I Never knew you had to clean the outside of the fitting...:laughing:

Lernt sometin new today...:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Damn I Never knew you had to clean the outside of the fitting...:laughing:
> 
> Lernt sometin new today...:laughing:


I guess it must help the transmission fluid work better or something. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

He invented the bread trick? WOW! I never knew who it was, thanks!
(Looks to me like he ate more bread than he used to solder with!)

Did anyone catch the part where he heated the bottom of the pipe until the solder boiled?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> I never knew tony came up with the bread trick! :laughing:


ALL HAIL TONY:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bill said:


> He invented the bread trick? WOW! I never knew who it was, thanks!
> (Looks to me like he ate more bread than he used to solder with!)
> 
> Did anyone catch the part where he heated the bottom of the pipe until the solder boiled?


yeah he said it twice. looks like he burnt the hell out of that 90 too.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Very entertaining. He is definitely a New Yorkah with that accent. Go big Tony. :laughing: Let me ask the obvious; How the hell does he get under a kitchen sink?? :laughing: He couldn't do a ground rough in S. FL in the summer, even with me digging the trench. How would he bend over to lay the pipe in the ditch?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Very entertaining. He is definitely a New Yorkah with that accent. Go big Tony. :laughing: Let me ask the obvious; How the hell does he get under a kitchen sink?? :laughing:


How about a Lav. sink? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Bill said:


> Did anyone catch the part where he heated the bottom of the pipe until the solder boiled?


Yea but there was only flux there cause he hadn't applied the solder yet...:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Very entertaining. He is definitely a New Yorkah with that accent. Go big Tony. :laughing: Let me ask the obvious; How the hell does he get under a kitchen sink?? :laughing: He couldn't do a ground rough in S. FL in the summer, even with me digging the trench. How would he bend over to lay the pipe in the ditch?


Nevermind that! How the hell does he fit behind the steering wheel of his truck?:laughing:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Nevermind that! How the hell does he fit behind the steering wheel of his truck?:laughing:



Easy! he removed the seat and bolted it down in the cargo area. :jester:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Easy! he removed the seat and bolted it down in the cargo area. :jester:


We had a guy near here in the septic cleaning and installation business that was so big he hired a guy to chauffeur him around...:laughing:


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you kidding me? really? really really? OMG!

Some people have know shame, or brains.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

The "bread" trick is for hacks and homeowners









A professional uses tools, not food products to sweat a line with running water in it. You use that in conjunction with a ball valve to get a good seal. Or you could always find someplace lower than where your soldiering to let the water out instead. If I saw anyone sticking crap that doesn't belong in a water line working for me they would be looking for work elsewhere. I don't need call backs for aerators clogged up with bread peices.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

CSINEV said:


> Are you kidding me? really? really really? OMG!
> 
> Some people have know shame, or brains.


No I'm not kidding you...
He could get in the passenger side of his f-350 but not the drivers side...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> We had a guy near here in the septic cleaning and installation business that was so big he hired a guy to chauffeur him around...:laughing:


wow.

all he had to do was lay down those twinkies.. and get some exercise.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

irishplumber29 said:


> will that actually work...if after cleaning the fitting and pipe, make a mark on th pipe with pencil lead and then the solder wont run past it?


Wipe excess flux after heating joint a little, this will prevent solder from running down pipe.

Using the proper amount of solder also helps.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> The "bread" trick is for hacks and homeowners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
On another site you would get several guys telling you that it is better to spend a couple grand and 8 bucks a fitting to use pro-press :laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

nhmaster3015 said:


> On another site you would get several guys telling you that it is better to spend a couple grand and 8 bucks a fitting to use pro-press :laughing:


Hey before the jet sweats, how many remember the black jelly beans. Take a 1/2 or 3/4 jelly bean [I forgot the real name] and with the applicator push it up the line. That did stop the water. When you were done hit the bean with the torch -- couple of seconds it was gone, no residue.
As I think back 60's maybe into the 70's. All of a sudden they were gone. Maybe a cuple of kids ate them ???


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Hey before the jet sweats, how many remember the black jelly beans. Take a 1/2 or 3/4 jelly bean [I forgot the real name] and with the applicator push it up the line. That did stop the water. When you were done hit the bean with the torch -- couple of seconds it was gone, no residue.
> As I think back 60's maybe into the 70's. All of a sudden they were gone. Maybe a cuple of kids ate them ???


 YOU MEAN YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO EAT THEM? 

They were tasty, though:laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> YOU MEAN YOU WEREN'T SUPPOSED TO EAT THEM?
> 
> They were tasty, though:laughing:


maybe that's why they did black. No one likes the black ones.


----------



## plumbear (Jun 24, 2010)

I had a kid get into my truck and eat half a tub of plumbers putty. His mother came and chewed my ass, so I told her she owed me a new tub of putty.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Hey before the jet sweats, how many remember the black jelly beans. Take a 1/2 or 3/4 jelly bean [I forgot the real name] and with the applicator push it up the line. That did stop the water. When you were done hit the bean with the torch -- couple of seconds it was gone, no residue.
> As I think back 60's maybe into the 70's. All of a sudden they were gone. Maybe a cuple of kids ate them ???


they still make them or atleast i can still buy them from my supply house.. i tried them once with poor results


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

The pencil lead thing actually can work but if you're good enuff with the torch to have it work then you don't need to be wasting your time running a pencil around every joint. And you have to mark them on a dry-fit and apply flux *after* you've marked with graphite. Solder will still bridge and start to run if you've applied to much heat and solder.

Minimum flux, yet enough for full coverage on the pipe and fitting; watch your heat and heat evenly. Remember the rule of thumb for soldering: no more than 1/2 an inch of 1/8" solder for a 1/2" joint; 3/4" for a 3/4" joint; etc. And if you're using that much then you might be overdoing it.

:heh: The Master I learned from would scoff at such tricks and would give me a head slap if I ever tried any of them. I learned of the "oily rag" trick quite by accident and thought that I'd really impress the boss one time. *HEAD SLAP*!!!
Actually, I think that he was impressed as the job was all exposed piping with crossover fittings etc and laid out on a white wall. The customer was extsatic but afterwards I got admonished harshly for using "parlor tricks" and, "Don't ever let me catch you using contaminants like that around a potable system again!"


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Hey before the jet sweats, how many remember the black jelly beans. Take a 1/2 or 3/4 jelly bean [I forgot the real name] and with the applicator push it up the line. That did stop the water. When you were done hit the bean with the torch -- couple of seconds it was gone, no residue.
> As I think back 60's maybe into the 70's. All of a sudden they were gone. Maybe a cuple of kids ate them ???


 
Wow that's really old school. I have heard the bread trick only. (No crust, white bread only). One guy I worked with said once he used rye or pumpernickle (I'm not sure which) on a repair and then it took him an hour or more to clean the aerators and ballcocks! What a ding-dong. :laughing:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

You all have to admit though:notworthy:, that alot of skill was involved, to not let that solder run, or drip, down a "horizontal" pipe.:laughing:


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Don The Plumber said:


> You all have to admit though:notworthy:, that alot of skill was involved, to not let that solder run, or drip, down a "horizontal" pipe.:laughing:


if you can't cleanly solder horizontal pipe ... take your torch, put it away, and find a real plumber.


----------



## bigdawginc (Sep 6, 2010)

*propress*

wonder if he ever used the viega system!!


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

somehow i feel dumber for watching that.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

pdxplumber said:


> No, no, no. The way I learned from "Big Tony" was transmission fluid. And a loaf of wonder bread.:laughing:
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


I don't know if you guys know what a gunt is but "Big Tony" has the male version. Good ole fashioned gock! Do you think he is giving tips because he can't fit into tight spaces to do his job anymore? Have another hoagie Tony!


----------

